# Boil Temperature of EP Adjustment?



## Dunerunner (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

Quick one here and I'm guessing that there may be a short answer to my question...?

Can the max boil temperature of my pre-milenium EP be adjusted - It must have a thermostat cut off somewhere...???

Cheers

Martin.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm told the wee pressurestat can be adjusted slightly but not much....

Not sure if that's any use! It'll be in the Base with the other electrical components.


----------



## Dunerunner (Aug 28, 2014)

Yup - been in the base and might have to do a bit of Youtubing.... I just wanted to see if I could restrict the top end boil temperature for 100 degrees to around 90....?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Does this help ?


----------



## Dunerunner (Aug 28, 2014)

Very interesting and thanks for posting, however my machine does not constantly hiss from the release valve...?

Should it always make that hissing noise as mine certainly doesn't...?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I *think* his is only hissing like that because of the mod he has done. i.e. he's effectively lowered the pressure at which it activates so it bleeding off pressure earlier. In a normal machine the valve should only activate and vent steam if the boiler pressure build too high which it shouldn't because the pressure stat should stop it building that high in the first place.


----------



## Dunerunner (Aug 28, 2014)

That makes total sense actually, thanks for that.

I'm not sure about drilling into the machine as a) it's a bit of an arse and noisy & b) it might have an effect in any resale value in the future...?

There must be another way of either adjusting or replacing the inner thermostatic cut off - as it has on currently - or does it purely rely on boiling to the pint that the pressure needs to escape somewhere...? Hence why his mod works...?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think there have been various versions on your machine, does yours have the temperature controlled by a pressurestat as shown in this picture ?









If your machine does have a pressurestat then they are usually adjustable via a small screw recessed in the end. Screwing in lowers the boiler pressure and so lowers the temperature, screwing it out raises the pressure and increases the temperature. The adjustment required is usually quite small i.e. 1/4 turn.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

my understanding of this machine was that the water temp would be over 100c. when you pull the lever up it pulls the water into the chamber which then acts like a heat sink taking some of the temperature out of the water (ensuring it doesn't burn the coffee). as the water is over 100c this allows you to so steam at the same time as when you open the steam tap the water in the boiler flashes to steam. i may be wrong though....


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm also not overly familiar with the internal workings of them but my understanding was that they worked like other single boilers (e.g. Gaggia Classic) and that there are two heat settings. One is for brewing which will be below 100C and the other is for steaming 100C+. I think you may be getting confused with the Gaggia Achillia which looks similar but is a HX lever machine so in that one the boiler will always be higher.


----------

